# The science of exercise



## Flakie (Oct 24, 2017)

Ok. Daft question. I know that us with diabetes should exercise but what is the science of it? Will it really help with blood glucose levels and why? What should I be doing? Is there any exercise that’s not advisable for us? Have just now got my head round the eating bit, now for the next challenge!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 24, 2017)

Exercise makes your body's cells more sensitive to insulin. Imagine that each cell has a number of door and window locks and insulin is the key to open them, letting the cell use the glucose in your blood for energy. With Type 2 diabetes, the cells can be insulin resistant, a bit like those locks being rusty or the wrong shape so it's difficult for them to be opened. When you exercise, it's like oiling the locks, and at the same time lots of new locks (called insulin receptors) are created on each cell to allow more glucose in - this effect lasts long after the actual period of exercise, and regular exercise maintains this new state 

Both aerobic (running, brisk walking, swimming etc.) helps, and also helps your cardio-vascular system, and strength exercises help improve your overall fitness 

When I was diagnosed I got a very good book called The Diabetic Athlete's Handbook which explains the science in much greater detail, and covers all sports  It helped me to understand how it all worked and I was able to get back into the running I had enjoyed for many years before


----------



## Flakie (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks Northener. That’s a brilliant explanation and now I understand. Better start fitting it in now. Swimming would be good for me in light of a dodgy knee but having said that I’ve been losing weight in my new eating regime and even that’s feeling better so walking is a good option. I live two minutes from the sea so I’ll get lots of fresh air as well!


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 24, 2017)

Until I increased my exercise I was having trouble getting FBG below 5, usually in the range 5.0 to 5.5 sometimes up to 6.0, whereas for most people this would be good, it's not quite where I wanted it.... Bumped up the exercise a little (3-4 yoga sessions a week at an intermediate level along with trying to stay a little more active in other areas) now my FBG is often below 5.0 & rarely above 5.2.


----------



## Flakie (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks Martin. So even something like yoga would be beneficial. Have never tried that but have always wanted to. Those are good results. My waking level is usually between 6 and 7 and I have got a daytime one down to just over 5 but was only diagnosed a few weeks ago so I don’t believe that’s too bad.


----------



## Flakie (Oct 24, 2017)

Funny thing, I just clicked on to my Facebook and there was an ad there for mini trampoline classes at a nearby gym. Remembered we have one of those that hasn’t been out for a while because the grandkids kept going mad on it and falling off so we pretended the legs had broken! Think I’ll get it out and do some bouncing!


----------



## grovesy (Oct 25, 2017)

Flakie said:


> Funny thing, I just clicked on to my Facebook and there was an ad there for mini trampoline classes at a nearby gym. Remembered we have one of those that hasn’t been out for a while because the grandkids kept going mad on it and falling off so we pretended the legs had broken! Think I’ll get it out and do some bouncing!


I would be careful on a mini trampoline if you have dodgy knee, it might aggravate it.


----------



## Radders (Oct 25, 2017)

It’s also about what you do between exercise. Since I’ve been making a conscious effort not to sit still for more than an hour at a time I’ve noticed an improvement in my levels. At work I take the long route to the ladies’ and in the evening I get up and go upstairs in the advert breaks. Not what you’d really call exercise but it raises the heart rate a little.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 25, 2017)

I walk around whilst waiting for the kettle to boil, brushing teeth.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 25, 2017)

Flakie said:


> Funny thing, I just clicked on to my Facebook and there was an ad there for mini trampoline classes at a nearby gym. Remembered we have one of those that hasn’t been out for a while because the grandkids kept going mad on it and falling off so we pretended the legs had broken! Think I’ll get it out and do some bouncing!



I think the main thing is to try and choose something you enjoy doing.  There's nothing worse than it feeling a chore but you feel you have to go out and do it.  Sheds and garages up and down the country are filled with unused bikes, rowing machines and other sports and exercise equipment.  I like riding my bike to visit places and see the countryside, see how far I can go under my own steam from simply pedalling and just being outside in the fresh air - any exercise benefits are a bonus.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 25, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> I think the main thing is to try and choose something you enjoy doing.  There's nothing worse than it feeling a chore but you feel you have to go out and do it.  Sheds and garages up and down the country are filled with unused bikes, rowing machines and other sports and exercise equipment.  I like riding my bike to visit places and see the countryside, see how far I can go under my own steam from simply pedalling and just being outside in the fresh air - any exercise benefits are a bonus.


I agree. 
I am using an Exercise Bike  at the moment which I don't like, but I do twice a day as it is part of my Physio regime following a knee replacement , and I can feel it helps.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 25, 2017)

Flakie said:


> Ok. Daft question. I know that us with diabetes should exercise but what is the science of it? Will it really help with blood glucose levels and why? What should I be doing? Is there any exercise that’s not advisable for us? Have just now got my head round the eating bit, now for the next challenge!


My Fitbit HR is my motivator to get moving ~ Initially I set my target to 2K steps per day ~ then the ensuing weeks I increased my target to 3K 4K 5K 6K. One day I over achieved with 7+K steps but I haven't been able to maintain that ~ yet. My hips, back & knees are dodgy too Flakie but found my knees improving by walking more. Swimming is great ~ if you have back problems like myself then this is the best exercise imo. For every 30mins you swim without stopping ~ you can burn off approx 300 calories Best of luck with whatever exercise you choose to do.


----------



## Flakie (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the information and advice. Maybe not the trampoline then! I enjoy swimming though I’m not very good but as the pool is only two minutes up the road (in the car!) or ten minutes to walk (even better) that’s a good option for me. Small steps and as long as I get started that’s something. I also have two flights of stairs in my house so don’t really need a gym do I?!!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 25, 2017)

I do not like sitting still. Everyone's body is better off being active. Good luck Flakie


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 25, 2017)

Flakie said:


> Thanks everyone for the information and advice. Maybe not the trampoline then! I enjoy swimming though I’m not very good but as the pool is only two minutes up the road (in the car!) or ten minutes to walk (even better) that’s a good option for me. Small steps and as long as I get started that’s something. I also have two flights of stairs in my house so don’t really need a gym do I?!!


Once you get into a routine of exercising its hard not to stop. I loathe going swimming in the winter ~ and the thought of getting into the pool used to deter me from making the effort ~ but once in the pool and swim 1 or 2 lengths I'm glad I did. I've swum 64 lengths (1 mile) many times but not so recently. I'll have to muster up the motivation to resume my swimming. Your'e fortunate to have a swimming baths so close by ~ I would say make the most of them and walk there. Take care x


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 26, 2017)

Interesting that you tackled food first and exercise second as I did it the other way around. I cut out stuff with refined sugar in but didn't really worry too much about carbs generally. My first approach was to try and get fit and, because this seemed to be working, I started to exercise more and more. I came unstuck a little after training really hard for six months for a major endurance event. After completing it I sort of let my hair down a bit and this coincided with the period covered by my blood test. As a consequence I am back on Lynagliptin for the next six months at least. For this reason I have started to take much more interest in the carb content of my food and moving toward stuff containing fewer carbs.


----------



## Flakie (Oct 26, 2017)

Strange isn’t it? On first being diagnosed some 6 weeks ago now my first act was to research what I could about eating and food as I assumed that was it! Only through reading stuff here did I realise exercise was also important and now I’m getting my head round that! So much to think about. I’m not sure it matters which way round you do it as long as you get there in the end. It’s a real learning curve.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 27, 2017)

One thing that helped with my motivation was the positive effect that the exercise had on the shape of my body. When I was younger I had been into swimming, cycling and karate and was pretty proud of my physique. As I entered my fifties I had become somewhat pear shaped but reasoned that this was just a normal aspect of middle age. I never dreamed that I would be able to regain my former shape but I managed to get pretty close. The main difference at age fifty nine is, that if I ease up on the training for what seems like a second, the sogginess starts to return with annoying swiftness.

Modern hi-tech sports watches are brilliant for motivation.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 28, 2017)

Re exercise...Dr Atkins says that you gotta do it!  I'm aiming for 10,000 steps...fat chance, most I've done is 2440.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 28, 2017)

I walk at least once each day. Usually after lunch I will take a brisk walk for about 20 minutes, prior to my diagnosis I did zero and avoided doing anything other than walk to car and back. Opened the health app on my iPhone and let it run. It is quite astounding just how far in one day you can actually walk.
Yesterday for example i clocked up 11,534 steps and a distance of 8.1kms and it was really no effort. 20 minutes brisk the easy normal. I definitely attribute that to me being able to considerably lower my BG levels. Quite amazingly now also, I feel guilty if I do not at least get my 20 minute walk in.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 28, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Exercise makes your body's cells more sensitive to insulin. Imagine that each cell has a number of door and window locks and insulin is the key to open them, letting the cell use the glucose in your blood for energy. With Type 2 diabetes, the cells can be insulin resistant, a bit like those locks being rusty or the wrong shape so it's difficult for them to be opened. When you exercise, it's like oiling the locks, and at the same time lots of new locks (called insulin receptors) are created on each cell to allow more glucose in - this effect lasts long after the actual period of exercise, and regular exercise maintains this new state
> 
> Both aerobic (running, brisk walking, swimming etc.) helps, and also helps your cardio-vascular system, and strength exercises help improve your overall fitness
> 
> When I was diagnosed I got a very good book called The Diabetic Athlete's Handbook which explains the science in much greater detail, and covers all sports  It helped me to understand how it all worked and I was able to get back into the running I had enjoyed for many years before


Excellent descrition  N, very clear and informative. I understand more now


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 29, 2017)

Regarding step counts, I'm wondering how much variation there is between different devices. I generally exceed ten thousand quite easily every day but could this be because my watch is awarding me steps much more generously than other types?


----------



## Radders (Oct 29, 2017)

Chris Hobson said:


> Regarding step counts, I'm wondering how much variation there is between different devices. I generally exceed ten thousand quite easily every day but could this be because my watch is awarding me steps much more generously than other types?


I have a friend whose Fitbit clocked up 2000 steps when she was winding wool!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 29, 2017)

Radders said:


> I have a friend whose Fitbit clocked up 2000 steps when she was winding wool!


Is that what we should be doing  ?  "Wool winders" . Doing anything is better than sitting still to long.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2017)

Chris Hobson said:


> Regarding step counts, I'm wondering how much variation there is between different devices. I generally exceed ten thousand quite easily every day but could this be because my watch is awarding me steps much more generously than other types?


There was a feature on a BBC program where they tested a few of them - there was quite a lot of variation. My Garmin running watch counts steps as well as measuring runs, and it's interesting to see how my stride length shortens as I get tired.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Sep 14, 2018)

Radders said:


> I have a friend whose Fitbit clocked up 2000 steps when she was winding wool!


My steps counter clocked steps when driving!!! Dont use one now, but maybe someone could recommend a reliable version.


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 17, 2018)

Vary your exercise, get out of breath, more muscle means high metabolism. Higher insulin sensitivity. If exercise were a drug it would the most valuable drug in history.


----------

